# Dotsero Update



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update and another great ramp! Is the Dotsero ramp river right just upstream of the old take out on river left that was under the bridge?


----------



## jvwoods (Mar 5, 2012)

Are there any plans to repair the lyons gulch access site? That put in/takeout is pretty extreme now after the flash flood


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

The new take out is upriver from the bridge on river left, just go left at the island and you can't miss it. If you go under the bridge you have gone too far. 

Lyons Gulch is a BLM site, so it isn't managed by Eagle County Open Space. I have noticed the damage there, that July storm really clobbered that place. If you want more information I would suggest calling Kim Miller or Greg Wolfgang with the BLM at 970-876-9000.

Happy floating!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

How much further is the Dotsero take out from Lyons Gulch? Sorry to jack the thread.


----------



## billie (Jun 26, 2011)

I called BLM to inquire about the possibility of repairs at Lyons Gulch. They said they are out of money and don't anticipate any repairs done this year. 
The new take out is nice but wait to go on that side of the island until it opens. We were a bit surprised by the floating barrier across the river.......still able to go over it just took us by surprise.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep, the baffles should be removed before Monday the 10th when we open the new site.

To be clear about the location, cause there seems to be some confusion from an earlier post: the new Dotsero Landing take out is just upstream from the US Hwy 6 bridge on river left. When floating downstream boaters will need to take the narrow channel on the left side of the river, this will take you to the launch area. If you stay in the main channel you will miss the take out and go under the bridge, DONT GO UNDER THE BRIDGE.

If anyone is unclear on this I would suggest inspecting the site before floating. Turn right on Cotton Lane off US Hwy 6, right before the river and you can't miss it. Please feel free to call me if you have any other questions. 970-471-6776

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director


----------



## Televail (Mar 24, 2011)

*Dotsero take-out*

What are the plans to protect the private property owners on Cotton Lane? 
The county is introducing a large volume of people on a privately maintained road and into their private property. How do you protect our privacy?


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

This issue probably requires a conversation, rather than writing back and forth endlessly. I would be happy to discuss the matter with you and listen to your concerns, feel free to call me tomorrow (Thursday), I should be in the office all day. (970-471-6776 or 970-328-8698).

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

oops, 970-328-8698


----------



## Televail (Mar 24, 2011)

Is there no such plan??


----------



## Televail (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll call you tomorrow, thanks


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

pinemnky13 said:


> How much further is the Dotsero take out from Lyons Gulch? Sorry to jack the thread.


Christian, Dotsero is about 3.5 miles past Lyons Gulch. You can download a mile-by-mile guidebook HERE.

SYOTR,

-AH


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Andy H. said:


> Christian, Dotsero is about 3.5 miles past Lyons Gulch. You can download a mile-by-mile guidebook HERE.
> 
> SYOTR,
> 
> -AH


Thannk you Sir ( and I use it kind of loosly) Let me know if your up to a float in the next coupla weeks, 2 rivers down.


----------

